# Oops, I made a Gorilla Butt



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been learning and doing the grooming of Fritz and Spike for several months now. I'm actually pretty good but I do make mistakes. Occassionally a very visible one. My latest mistake, a slip of the clippers. Fritz has a gorilla butt. LOL He isn't holding it against me and I keep reminding myself that in a few weeks it will go away and his cute butt will be back.
The rest of the groom came out nicely.

Hope this brings a smile to your face. It did mine once I got over the shock of what I had done and earned Fritz a new nickname for the short term.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It doesn't look that bad; I think what you're noticing is that the fur around it is longer. Where's Cherie? We like poodle butts, and we cannot lie  I like to trim the sanitary and whole butt and hip area quite short if my dogs are clipped short (like in a Miami or a short summer lamb clip), I love to see their well-muscled legs when they're running.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! I did the same thing to Matisse, though I call it a baboon butt. lol. I went way too low with the clippers. I didn't do that to Maurice...was more careful. I don't even need to take a picture because it looks like yours, only worse. I think over all, you did a great job. 

Am I suppose to be clipping with those comb attachments all over their bodies? They're 13 weeks old. I've only done the face, feet and bum.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Indiana, he is groomed with a 5F with braclets right now as he is going through coat change and it is summer  Usually I just cover the anus (so I don't nic it) and trim around it. But for some reason this time I went a little too far.

PoodleBeguiled, I groomed Spike over the weekend and did a much better job with him. He is in a 3/4 inch comb trim so it would have been much more noticable. 
I really can't answer your question as to whether you should be using combs. I will leave that to the experts to address. 

I just remind myself hair grows and depending on the mistake, it is a great conversation starter on the walking trails.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have a lowchen that i used to keep in show trim, which meant shaved to about a quarter of an inch from the last rib back - a variant on at least one poodle cut. i used to tell people it made keeping his bottom clean so much easier. eventually i noticed a woman in my building with an eskie shaving her dog in the same way! in the end (so to speak) it's all good.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh I have seen MUCH worse! That is not too bad! At the groom shop we got a new bather. I taught her how to do a sanitary and how to carefully trim under the tail. She did great. So on the next dog I told her to do the same thing. She shaved a 4" wide strip all the way from just under the tail, ALLL the way down and under and connected it to the sanitary shave. Talk about a baboon butt! lol


----------

